# Cayenne had thirteen puppies!!!!!!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, what a puppy-party! Congrats and best wishes for everyone's good growth and development!

--Q


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!! What a big pile of adorable puppies!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

:cheers2: :cheers2: congrats! I love the name, Arreau's better late than never! Wow, she was ready for that bed...was it not yesterday when she tried it! Smart girl probably had her knees crossed.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations that is so exciting! It will be so much fun to watch them grow. Cayenne will certainly be a busy mama!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow! Busy times ahead!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOOOPEEE!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!! And I'm so happy that everybody on your wait list gets a puppy!!!!! And all the colors! What fun it's gonna be to watch these kids grow!!!!
Love #13's name........maybe the whole litter came have 'time' related names!!!!!!

Arreau's See Ya Later
Arreau's Time For Joy
Arreau's Good Times Are Here
Arreau's Minute Of Fame
Arreau's Hour Of Love
Arreau's Moment In Time

I could go on & on & on with this one HAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wow! great news!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How wonderful!! So many puppies!!!!! And they are lovely!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

SO MANY PUPPIES! So excited to watch progress!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> WHOOOPEEE!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!! And I'm so happy that everybody on your wait list gets a puppy!!!!! And all the colors! What fun it's gonna be to watch these kids grow!!!!
> Love #13's name........maybe the whole litter came have 'time' related names!!!!!!
> 
> Arreau's See Ya Later
> ...


I like your thought process. Please keep giving us ideas. I am willing to go with this theme. I like it!!!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

A HUGE congratulations!!!!! and well done Cayenne!!!
what beautiful little puppies!! you are going to have your hands full with this lot!

I also love the time related names!!  
Weeeeee!!!!! x x x x x


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A few more.....
Arreau's Time To Shine
Arreau's Takin' My Time
Arreau's Countin' The Minutes
Arreau's Gimme A Minute
Arreau's It's My Time
Arreau's Just In Time
Arreau's Ready In Time
Arreau's Not Enough Time
Arreau's Time To Fly

Gotta stop...........Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my!! so cute!!!!! So sorry about the one that didn't make it . Congrats on all if the surviving ones . I will take a possible cream one please ... Just kidding . No really if I could I would so love to get one they are absolutely gorgeous and from amazing parents! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! MMMMM ... lots of Puppy breath!


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
What a huge litter. And I love the colour of the red ones as well.

And great names passing by here 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting!!! Congratulations. Love the photos!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

WOW!!! What a beautiful litter! I am so thrilled to be able to share in watching these babies turn into Spoos.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww is all I can say.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Aren't they adorable. And so many! Congrats and hope Mother and Babies are doing well. Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful! A whole lot of puppy breath going on there!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations. That's a whole lot of adorable puppies.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats!!! Wow, what a huge litter! Here's a couple of name suggestions:

Arreau's Let the Good Times Roll
Arreau's We're Here for a Good Time


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG, they are beautiful! Congratulatons!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. That's a lot of adorable puppies! Cuteness overload! Congrats!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Another beautiful batch of puppies. Congratulations!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats!!!

We only live 8 hours from you... Oh, if only the DH were willing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Arreau's Time Will Tell
Arreau's Party Time
Arreau's It's About Time
Arreau's At The Appointed Time
Arreau's AMatter Of Time
Arreau's Devil of a Time
Arreau's Right place! Right Time
Arreau's in the Nick Of Time
Arreau's Times A Wasting
Arreau's Time for Midnight Adventures
Arreau's Borrowed Time
Arreau's High Times
Arreau's Legend In Our own Time


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awww, they're perfect. I'm going to buy a lottery ticket.  Then, I'll name mine 
Arreau's Time for Winners. (Since folks keep stealing my ideas lol) 

or Arreau's A Time for Everything
Arreau's Not Enough Time (maybe for a smallish one?)
Arreau's Too Much Time
Arreau's Time on My Hands
Arreau's Time To Dance


Oh! THis is fun!
Hey - Arreau's Fun Times


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOHHHHH! I JUST LOVE THE 'TIME' THEME!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

13 babies? I lose the bet. LOL. I am sorry about the one lost.  That seems like a whole lot of work for human mama, too. Get your roller skates on Trillium. Also, so many girls! 

When do you check who the daddies are?


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

It's always so shocking to me when they have huge litters cause Dolly is a singleton (silly girl). SOOO EXCITING!!! Congrats everyone (especially Cayenne).


Dolly's Mom


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, so I got all excited about the puppies so I took a break from work to call my daughter and tell her (yes, I heard her roll her eyes, but I expected that! lol)

She had two name suggestions:

Arreau's Take Your Time and 
Arreau's Free Time



(hehe - I'm dragging the kid in on my poodle obession!)


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Arreau's Time to Blow This Joint


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Cayenne's message got them all excited, they couldn't wait to try out their new accommodations. Later, must not have received the message along with the others. I got so excited when I read this post! Me!Me!Me! frantically waving my hand in the air and jumping up and down for an extra red pup. 

Congratulations! Wow-8 hours later?
Arreau's In Due Time (Dewey)
my other suggestion has already been listed
Arreau's Time Will Tell (Tellie) or (Will)

That last picture melts my heart. I want to frame it. It says soooo much that cannot be put into words. LOVE!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

If I didn't already have 2, which is absolutely the most I think I can handle. I'd definitely be dreaming about taking one of Cayenne's puppies home !!!!!!!!!!  They are precious! 
I wish the puppy-parents would join poodleforum, it should be a requirement!! Hahahahahahah!! So we can watch them grow <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

okay, gotta throw these song titles on the table:

Arreau For the Good Times

Arreau Time is My Friend

Arrreau Let the Good Times Roll


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Arreau's A Time To Love

<3

A Time To Love -Stevie Wonder is one of my most favorite songs ever  it really touches my heart, about the world needing more LOVE. His niece: India Arie sings with him in this song, it's incredible! <3

http://youtu.be/4VU7VcSe4co


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

How incredible! Beautiful puppies and very clever mummy. Wonderful.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, what a basketful of gorgeousness! Is she able to feed that many all by herself?


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

*Congratulations!*

What a beautiful, huge litter! The Facebook Pictures are great too!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

#13 Arreau's Fashionably Late!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> 13 babies? I lose the bet. LOL. I am sorry about the one lost.  That seems like a whole lot of work for human mama, too. Get your roller skates on Trillium. Also, so many girls!
> 
> When do you check who the daddies are?


We cannot do the DNA until the babies are permanently identified with a tattoo or a micro-chip, so we will take them for their shot and micro-chip at nine weeks old, collect the DNA and send it away. It will be peculiar, but people will not know who their baby's Daddy is until they've had it for a while.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

fjm said:


> Wow, what a basketful of gorgeousness! Is she able to feed that many all by herself?


Trillium is supplementing the smaller babies with Leerburg formula just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Breeding question: do you always have to DNA puppies? Wasn't it a planned litter?


Dolly's Mom


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dolly's Mom said:


> Breeding question: do you always have to DNA puppies? Wasn't it a planned litter?
> 
> 
> Dolly's Mom


Yes, it was a planned litter, but we opted to use two sires, which is acceptable by the CKC and AKC. Because of this, it needs to be determined who the Dad of each puppy in, and to do this we must DNA test both boys, Mom and each puppy. In a normal, single sired little DNA is not required.


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

What gorgeous dogs you have, and I'm sure Cayenne will make an excellent mom!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, they are all beautiful! SO MANY! Good job Cayenne, what a fabulous Mommy! God bless the little guy that didn't make it but hurray for all the ones that did!

Arreau's Play Time, Time is of the Essence, Time of Our Lives, Sweet time, Time to Go, Just a Minute, Sleepytime, Time to Shine, Gotime, Got Time?

Sending Cayenne and Trillium some ENERGY! Congratualtions! Looking forward to watching them grow...!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I like the Arreau's Better Late Than Never name for that last girl. Oh those pics make me want a puppy, but I think I will be waiting until next year so that I can get Lily through with a UD first.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Such beautiful Angels for the wonderful mother Cayenne! Looking forward to more pictures of these beauties!

Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats! I can't wait to watch them all grow.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

More pictures more pictures more pictures!!!! Do I sound like a crazy fan? Yup that's me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Woweee!!!!! Fantastic!! Shame about #8, but the others look gorgeous.

I think you should really rename Cayenne "Time for a Rest"! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so late in seeing this, I was wondering if you had puppies yet! Congrats! They are so pretty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was hoping Trillium might start a photo thread, but as you can imagine, she is run off her feet. I will do a thread of photos, and add to it as we get more. 

I am so glad you have all been enjoying our news, and thank you so much for your warm, kind words!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope Trillium gets some much needed rest! I can imagine that many puppies would keep you hopping!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Cayenne is a fantastic mom just like her mother (Betty Jo) and her Grandma (Holly) before her. She got some sleep last night and is doing great and smiling today. She is so proud of her babies. 

Personally I'm thinking that sleep is one of those unattanable dreams or at least for now. I got at least 3 hours last night lol.

Thanks Arreau for letting everyone know.


----------

